# .22lr Rifle Sight-In Distance



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what distance are you guys sighting your .22's at? 

I know after 100 yards, most 22lr ammo has lost too much steam to really be effective. 

Are you guys sighting in at your most common shot distance?


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

I sight in at 50 yards with a red dot, but can effectively shoot out to 150yds with it, any farther id need magnification (with a sig 522)


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

built 10 22 SIGHTED @100. +3,4 in @50 DEPENDING ON AMMO @200 hits the ground in front of the stand . all around imho go with 50 stay with the same ammo and shoot a bunch.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually do 50 yards fer a 22.....


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

50yd good for us


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

50 yards


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

went out to the shop just after last post to check my numbers and with cci blazers +3 in @ 50 nice thing @50 1 hole at 100 well its still less than 2 inches


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/22_rimfire_cartridges.htm
Lot of info on this link....I already learned a lot.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

25yds, but that's only because I shoot Appleseed events and that's the distance normal shot.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

Prefer 50 yds.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You wanna see accurate in a small cal....invest in a 17 hmr!!! I love my MARLIN!!!


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I sight in at 50 yards as well. At 100 yards I am only 2" to 3" low depending on ammo and any closer than 50 yards is just a slight difference.


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jason said:


> You wanna see accurate in a small cal....invest in a 17 hmr!!! I love my MARLIN!!!


I a friend's uncle's 17 over in Alabama. Sweet little varmint gun. :thumbup:


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

17 hm2 aint to bad either


----------

